

The sperm count has been decreasing for many years in Western countries (2013) - monort
https://ispub.com/IJU/2/1/7519

======
DangerousPie
A scientific publication by a single author in a virtually unknown journal
("The Internet Journal of Urology") from 2003? I would be very suspicious of
this.

~~~
Squarel
The results are more mixed than the author implies

[http://www.bbc.com/future/story/20120515-are-sperm-counts-
dr...](http://www.bbc.com/future/story/20120515-are-sperm-counts-dropping)

There are falling sperm counts in some regions, and there is evidence that
Bisphenol-A etc can interfere with sperm production (note the use of "can",
not "does"), but there is not definitive evidence at present

It is a complex picture, as with much in vivo biology, and the research is
still in its infancy, which leads to confusion.

Here are some links to some other journals:
[http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/journal/09600760/127/1](http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/journal/09600760/127/1)
<\--- An issue of a journal covering many areas of endocrine disruptor
research

[http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.15252/embr.201438869/a...](http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.15252/embr.201438869/abstract)
<\----- a more recent paper

------
ihm
Here's a reasonably well-cited article rebutting these claims.

[http://www.jpurol.com/article/S1477-5131%2809%2900349-0/abst...](http://www.jpurol.com/article/S1477-5131%2809%2900349-0/abstract?cc=y)

And a free version which seems similar
[http://www.harryfisch.com/pdf/Declining%20Worldwide%20Sperm%...](http://www.harryfisch.com/pdf/Declining%20Worldwide%20Sperm%20Counts-
Disproving%20a%20Myth.pdf)

~~~
graeme
The first article, the abstract, refers to hypospadia, a urethral defect. The
second, full text article, is the one directly addressing the article above.

~~~
danieltillett
More than addresses it - smashes it out of the park! I wonder what has
happened to Elizabeth Carlsen?

------
a8da6b0c91d
> the cause (or causes) must lie with changes in our environment or lifestyle
> over the past few years.

This is not exactly true. The time span here crosses four or five generations.
That's enough time for genetic forces to be at work. People keep forgetting
that very large numbers of children died of infections before the 1950s and
60s. Very large numbers of people walking around today have genotypes that for
most prior human history would have been eliminated. You also increasingly
have a lot of people walking around who wouldn't exist without fertility
therapies.

I suspect this plays into a lot of disease trends but it's really never
mentioned in the press.

